# And they want to scrap selective education...



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

lol


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

very good! :wall:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't get it?


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

MrsP doesn't get it either. Is it a colloquial thing?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

what school did you not go to ?


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL! where did you photograph that?

Is it somewhere in Bangor?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

@ drpellypo - "would" refers to "wood" for a bonfire, a seasonal "tradition" in some parts of Northern Ireland. This is also topical due to the ongoing debate regarding the removal of a selective senior school system in the province.

It's never the same when you have to explain a joke...

@martyn - well spotted!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

NonIron - thanks. 

*tootles off back to school*


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very good LOL!!!!


----------

